# Hazelnut Drizzle Latte '08



## lalena2148 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a link to their old blog: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18300&forum_id=6



Here's a video that I took today...sorry that it's so dark...and that I sound like a dork...and that my husband mentions that the toliet is still running at the end :tongue





Watch for Drizzle with his face in the bag of Craisins! Silly rabbit...

And a Photoshoot...first up is Drizzle!


















Then Latte!

















And Last but not least, Hazel!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww their so cute drizzles just adorable. Think i'll need to fly over someday and go on a bunny napping ramage...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 6, 2008)

I could swear I responded to this once before!!! 

Hazel is precious.... ok they all are.... but hazel is so cute!!!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 6, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Aww their so cute drizzles just adorable. Think i'll need to fly over someday and go on a bunny napping ramage...


You'll have to beat me to it (hehe)....though I have my eyes on the adorable Hazel.

Love the photos of her! She looks like she could get into some definite mischief (my kind of bunny).


----------



## Haley (Jan 6, 2008)

Yay! New Photos!

The boys are looking handsome as usual and Hazel is so pretty! Im so jealous- she would look so pretty with Basil and Max 

I have a question- how big is Drizzle? I guess I always thought he was maybe 4-5 lbs but he looks tiny in those pics..


----------



## swanlake (Jan 6, 2008)

haha drizzle and fred would get along PERFECTLY! seriously what is it with crazins that make bunnies crazy??


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! Hazel is blushing She really is a doll and is very nice. And when she does usually go to bite me, she somehow ends up biting herself :headsmack. Figure that out.

BTW, anyone trying to bunny nap will have to challenge me to a duel:duel!I'm keeping my eyes peeled on you all :nod:stikpoke

*swanlake wrote: *


> haha drizzle and fred would get along PERFECTLY! seriously what is it with crazins that make bunnies crazy??


I know! Seriously it's like crack for bunnies! So I take it Fred likes craisins?

*Haley* *wrote:
*


> I have a question- how big is Drizzle? I guess I always thought he was maybe 4-5 lbs but he looks tiny in those pics..


Well they all got weighed in at the last vet visit on Wed. Hazel is 2.59 lbs, Drizzle is 3.98 lbs, and Latte is 4.79 lbs. I'll put them all in a row and take a photo tomorrow...maybe...if Hazel cooperates. 
And yes, she would look adorable with Basil and Max. But she's mine so :tongue. Give your group hugs and kisses from all of us here!

Bunnicula*wrote:*


> Love the photos of her! She looks like she could get into some definite mischief (my kind of bunny).


Her and Drizzle both! Drizzle is sneaky though and he'll try to win your love back. He hates feeling guilty. I've only had Hazel for about 3.5 weeks now, and all I can tell is that she is a HANDFUL. 

BTW, her favorite place to hide? She loves to burrow in the hoody of my sweatshirt to take a nap. :craziness


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww, look at those precious little babies - I missed seeing their pics. How are they coping with their meds - still giving you the runaround?

Hmmm, perhaps I could substitute a hoody sweatshirt for yours, and just walk away with Hazel in the hood 

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Jan! 

Yeah Latte still tries to hide whenever he sees that I have the meds out. Hazel is getting more used to it. But the vet wanted me to give them a little yogurt after the Baytril (w/ active cultures) and they still won't eat it, so I've given up on that. Silly rabbits...

Oh I'm sure Hazel would willingly run off with your hoody! FYI though, she loved to chew on your hair and sometimes she gets a little overzealous and nips a little!

Well I'm off to give them their meds,eat brunch, and I have a lot of errands todo today. Trying to get the place more homey, so I'mgonna buy some curtains and picture frames, etc. 

Wanna know something else that's crazy? It was 1 degree Farenheit on Wednesday, and today it's currently 63 degrees Farenheit!! :woohooYAY! I'm glad I waited to take the Xmas decorations from outside down today!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> Thanks for all the nice comments! Hazel is blushing She really is a doll and is very nice. And when she does usually go to bite me, she somehow ends up biting herself :headsmack. Figure that out.


She bites? so does Bo sometimes. It's gotten very funny tho cause I put my hand on his head and hold it down and tell him NO! and recently he started opening his mouth to bite and looks at me - I say "Don't You Dare Bite me......" and he backs down LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

:biggrin2:Can I have them?


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She bites? so does Bo sometimes. It's gotten very funny tho cause I put my hand on his head and hold it down and tell him NO! and recently he started opening his mouth to bite and looks at me - I say "Don't You Dare Bite me......" and he backs down LOL!


LOL! I do the same thing to Drizzle! He doesn't bite me, just my clothes and stuff. But if I wag my finger in front of him and say No Bite, he stops and then head butts me for a nose rub. :love:

Hazel is really laid back. She doesn't mind being held, snuggled, poked and prodded for medical stuff. However, when she wants to go, she wants to GO! And she'll let you know "that's enough" by nipping. It's not hard, but hard enough to warn me to back away and let the princess move!

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> *:biggrin2:*Can I have them?


LOL...are you sure you'd want them?!? They look sweet and innocent on the camera, but OH MAN! Did I tell you that even w/ Latte's tilt, he can jump over 2 feet vertically while making it 3 feet horizontally? He's a handful! 
I'll definitely be updating more often here so everyone can visit!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

That's how Bo is exactly! like Hazel. He nips hard enough tho that it sometimes leaves a mark or even a bruise.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 7, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *

*swanlake wrote: *



> > haha drizzle and fred would get along PERFECTLY! seriously what is it with crazins that make bunnies crazy??
> 
> 
> I know! Seriously it's like crack for bunnies! So I take it Fred likes craisins?





fred is psycho for crasins. i would find him chewing at the bag to get it open before i moved it to a higher place where he could not get it. it was one of those zip-top bags, but has been prettymuch destroyed so you can not zip it!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 9, 2008)

New Drizzle video from this morning!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 9, 2008)

:censored2:hnoyoudidnt:ARRGH!! Drizzle just ripped a hole in my nice gray vellux blanket!!!! :nonono:

Anybody know how to fix is? He took a quarter sized chunk out and left a few tiny teeth marks. I guess I'll try to sew the chunk back on.

But, I'm off to get ready for my doc's appointment. Talk to you all later.:?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea i would just try and sew it back together.  It will be just fine.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh dear, I guess he couldn't find his pumpkin, so decided to make do with the blanket:?. How did the repair work out?

On the plus side - I guess it means he's feeling OK!!!

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 10, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh dear, I guess he couldn't find his pumpkin, so decided to make do with the blanket:?. How did the repair work out?
> 
> On the plus side - I guess it means he's feeling OK!!!
> 
> Jan



LOL, I didn't get to do any repair work yesterday. Well, after the whole blanket incident, I had to go to the doctors. At the doc's I was told I needed a blood test. Well, I'm known for passing out during blood tests since I was 17. That's just how I roll. But, even though I drove myself I did it. 

After stabbing me in the elbow on my right arm 6 times and finding no good vein, they went over to my left elbow (which already has a collapsed vein from another bad incident). As she was taking the blood from my arm and talking to me, she started to sound like I was underwater. Next thing I know, she's making me drink water and holding a cold compress on my neck. She said I was shaking a lot and started to go pale and I probably passed out. :faint:Not only that but that I was going to have a big bruise on my elbow where she went crazy on my right arm trying to find a vein.

Because I drove myself, I sat and drank water and hand a cold compress on my neck for about 45 minutes before I felt good enough to leave. So, then I left, picked up some stuff for the buns at Petco and went home.

Got home, turned on my computer monitor (I left my computer on) and somehow I had virus programs ALL OVER my computer!!:rantop ups everywhere, warning me that someone was trying to hijack my stuff. Not only that but it installed 3 malicious programs AND EVEN CHANGED MY DESKTOP PHOTO TO A LARGE CLICKABLE AD THAT YOU COULDN'T CHANGE!!!! I apparently got it through downloading a video through a not noteable site unlike YouTube. So, after running AntiVirus, Spybot, AdAware, manually deleting the file in Temporary Internet Files, rebooting in Safe Mode and doing it all again, THEN having to go back into Windows and UnInstalling the malicious programs...I was done for the night. 

So, I will be getting the blanket fixed today. On the one plus side? Looky what I got at PetsMart for 80% off!





I got it for only $6 I think. Perfect for bringing bunnies comfortably to the vet. And now Drizzle can actually watch the outside in the car, which he LOVES to do!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 23, 2008)

Just wanted to update that all the buns are feeling better! :brownbunny

Me on the other hand, I'm sick....nausea :yuck, heartburn:hearts



, dizzyness:faint: , headache



, slight fever :imsick:, sleepiness



...and cramps



. Fun times:nope:. Don't quite know if I'm having a bought of the flu:huh, or something else:stork:...we'll see if it's 'something else' next week. Who knows at this point.If I still feel this way, I'll go to the docs and get a test. For right now though, I just feel like crap. :cry4:

As you can also see, I am bored and sleepy, thus the tons of emoticons...


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey great bag you picked up!

Im sorry to hear youre not feeling well but glad the bunnies are ok. Maybe you should take some pics of that pretty little Hazel for me if youre bored


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

hope you feel better soon(or in nine months)

i got the idea for Mocha Latte Frappuccino from your babies, so.............Thanks for the GREAT idea!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, it sucks that just as the bunnies get better, you get sick :?. Have to say , though, that when you described the symptoms, my 1st thought was the patter of tiny feet (and I don't mean more bunnies )

Hope you're feeling better - and keeping my fingers crossed 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Ohh my goodness...your bunnies are just adorable

Drizzle is such a handsome little fella..and Latte and Hazel are just the sweetest lil things....but i really really love Latte :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 30, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh, it sucks that just as the bunnies get better, you get sick :?. Have to say , though, that when you described the symptoms, my 1st thought was the patter of tiny feet (and I don't mean more bunnies )


:sigh: No patter of little feet this time. Oh well. It'll happen when it's meant to happen I guess. So apparently it was just the flu. But I'm not going to stress myself out over this. My time with the baby bump will come at the right time.

And Ladybug, I'm flattered that you like my bunnies names. Thanks.

And Cheryl, thanks for complimenting Latte...he doesn't get a lot. Most people fawn all over Driz and Hazel and just say that Latte's 'interesting' looking. But, he's my snuggle bun. I remember after my last mouth surgery, I was laying on the couch with gauze in my mouth trying to sleep after a Vicodin. My hubby put a blanket over me and then put Latte on me to snuggle while I was falling asleep. Latte went right up to the side of my face that was swollen from the surgery and kissed it 3 times very gently. Then he curled up around my face nuzzling me. When I woke up 1 hour later, he was still there sitting on my chest, sleeping on his side. He's my boy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 30, 2008)

:in tears:Ohhh, that is so sweet that Latte snuggled with his mom - what a lovely boy!

I'm sorry that the 'signs' were just the flu and nothing else :?. Still, you have the right attitude - it *will* happen when the time is right. In the meantime, you have your three furry babies to keep you busy 

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Feb 4, 2008)

Per Haley's idea, more Hazel pics or as I'm calling her today Miss Pumpkin nose! LOL


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 4, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


>


are you SURE I can't have her?!!?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, they are the cutest pics of Hazel. How on earth did she manage to get a pumpkin stain there? Messy little Madam 

Jan


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww there soo cute i want them!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 5, 2008)

Your babies are SO cute! I love Ms. Pumpkin Nose!


----------



## Haley (Jun 8, 2008)

:bump

Im just about having withdrawals....how are the furkids??


----------



## lalena2148 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> :bump
> 
> Im just about having withdrawals....how are the furkids??


They're good. I swear, I'll post some new photos. Maybe I'll take some new ones tomorrow. 

I had moved them last summer from upstairs to downstairs on the North side of the house, where they get little sun in the summer. It's the coolest room in the house. So, so far, summer has been pleasant from them.

They were a little stressed last week, as my hubby and I went on a vacation for 6 days and my mom and sis (who live close) came over to check and feed them daily. Took a day or so to get them back on their eating schedule (as my mom gave them so many pellets they were used to eating them all day...I usually only give them 1/4- 1/2 cup for breakfast).

Other than that, they're good.


----------



## Haley (Jun 20, 2008)

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!

Where did you go on vacation? My mom does the same when she bunnysits, they get free fed all day. She thinks I starve them or something since they go nuts for the pellets. :?


----------



## lalena2148 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well!
> 
> Where did you go on vacation? My mom does the same when she bunnysits, they get free fed all day. She thinks I starve them or something since they go nuts for the pellets. :?


We went to Eagle River, WI w/ his family. Literally there were 50+ people (grandparents, parents, sibs, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc) that go up there to a resort one week a year. So it was crazy! But we had a good time. I did call to check on the buns though. I can't help myself.!


----------

